# Hot tip for restoring black to external bumpers and stuff



## jd_boss_hogg (Aug 26, 2009)

I bought my first motorhome a few motnhs ago. Soent the day washing, polishing and she looked lovely. Rain came a few days later, and it looks like i didn;t polish out the polish enough - so got awful blue polish streaks all over the black extrrnal trim. It looked horrible !

Spent ages looking how to cure it.If you have ever seen this before, you just can't clean it off. i tried every chemical/cleaner stuff i had, and nothing shifted it - in fact, some made it worse!

Read a few postings on the web - you can buy specialist stuff for £20 or so. Howeve, also read that you can use peanut butter ! Apparantly the oil in the butter shifts all sorts of stuff (including chewing gum). Well, not having some to hand, i tried an alternaive - seasame seed oil. the stuff you use for chinese wok cooking.

Applied it 3 weeks ago, and it instantly bought the black back. In fact, looked just like new ! It has since rained lots, snowed, freezed and all sorts, but it still looks perfect.

Just gotta wait for the sun now, sto see if that affects it. And the summer flies, of course.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

The other product that works is Vaseline!!!!!!

I didn't believe it....I tried it (6 months now)....it works 

PS. I never use any kind of polish only a suitable detergent. If the paint is clean the dirt doesn't stick.


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

I used WD40 to clean mine, then used a very small amount of olive oil to finish it.
Worked ok for me.

Karl


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Any oil based product will do the job.

Most proprietory products are just silicone sprays or petroleum jelly based
when used in liquid, gell form.

Dave p


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

I use silicon fluid, its cheap and it works  

Andy


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Oily rag, costs nowt!

Peter


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

Thanks Gromett, you have confirmed a suspicion I have had for a few months now. I see all these nice recipes with olive oil 'drizzled' all over them - and warm hearted people have regularly given me presents of the bottled stuff. 

Being very honourable but having a palate that cringes at the taste of this noxious potion, I have for some time been eyeing it up as autopolish. That way, I can say 'thank you, I really appreciated your gift' with hand on heart. 

I got grey streaks on my white van from the 'back to black' restorative so am going for the culinary option on the next wash. :wink:


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

Apparently, the professionals cure this problem using a heat gun (Paint stripper type) held a few CM's from the surface and moved as if spraying paint. This brings the pigment back permanently. Not sure how it works and have no personal experience but I do know its a well used trade trick.


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

ACF50 works for me

Alan H


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Old chauffeurs trick was to use a little trace of paraffin on the wet cloth and rub that over - it worked well when I used to use it!

But it made the hands stink!

I suspect any oily liquid will work - as mentioned above by DTP, it has got to be cheaper than some of the proprietory products!!!

Dave


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Black shoe polish works too.

DAve p


----------

